# Question about Stock Commission fees



## djp55 (Apr 6, 2010)

Are commissions fees paid for online stock trades tax deductible.
Let's say my stock trades show a total profit of $300. However let's say I had $500 in stock commission fees, for a net loss of $200.
How would I reflect this when doing my taxes ?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Fees and commissions are not necessarily the same thing ... which are you referring to? 

No, commissions are not tax-deductible ... however, you do include them in your ACB calculations (for purchases) and/or your Proceeds of Sale calculations (for sales), for determining the eventual capital gain. 

Note that capital gains are determined on each security individually ... not on an aggregate account basis.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

djp55 said:


> Are commissions fees paid for online stock trades tax deductible.
> Let's say my stock trades show a total profit of $300. However let's say I had $500 in stock commission fees, for a net loss of $200.
> How would I reflect this when doing my taxes ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Assuming you are talking about stock trading commissions, it will be included in the ACB as pointed out in the previous reply. So, you'd have a capital loss of $200.


----------

